# 2 Stall Horse Barn Plans.



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

That actually looks really good. In the cross-ties area you might want to add a tap or 2 in case you want to wash the horse off, make sure it can be warm an cold water. Also in the tack room you'll definitely need shelves and blanket racks{if you use blankets}. I'd also advise that you put a tap or something and plug ins in the tack room, just in case you need boiling water or something. If a horse gets hurt you want to be prepared.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay. Time to get back to work!  Thanks for the suggestion. =)


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you put electric outlets in stalls?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

K. Here's the re-edit!

2 Stall Barn Plans Re-edited Tyler's Tree Fort


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend electrical outlets in stalls. I like the new plans better.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay. Thanks! Anything else need to be added?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't think of anything else, but it looks great!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

An emergency hydrant would be a good thing to have, a little away from the barn just in case.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

What about feed bin area?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Are the circle symbols floor drains?

If so you will find floor drains in your stalls to be clogged 100% of the time (Unless you plan to use no bedding at all). And why do you have them in the aisle way? Floor drains are a great thing but in a barn they are constant clogging issue.

Things that are missing:

Grain area.
Space for muck bucket, wheel barrow, pitchfork, broom, etc.
Location for water heater (I assume if you are going so nice with everything else you will want tempered water to wash the horse with).


Comments:

You will want the sliding doors on both sides to be big enough to drive thru the barn. 10' wide is the smallest I would go.

You might want to make the stall doors not open so the receptacles and the hydrant are so accessible to a busy lip.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

The circle symbols are the lights. =) Sorry, I should have said what all the symbols mean...

Hmm. Good point. I'll have to look into making more room for that.

The bigger door is 14 ft, and the smaller one (if I remember correctly) is 8 ft (but soon to be enlarged to 10 )

Okay. Will do that. =)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lights make sense! You can not have too many lights in the barn.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Lights make sense! You can not have too many lights in the barn.


True!

And it looks great to me Tyler!


----------

